

 Is the Anonymous Threat to 'Erase' the NYSE Legit? - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2394128,00.asp#fbid=obfQWV7Jjhf

======
epenn
_The video threat against the NYSE included a call for Anonymous supporters to
utilize the so-called Low Orbit Ion Cannon (LOIC) voluntary botnet tool to
launch a Distributed Denial-of-Service attack against the NYSE's website on
the target date._

Regardless of whether this is a threat from Anonymous or a fake, I really
don't think DDOSing the web server(s) of the NYSE would have any affect
whatsoever on their actual trading systems. I would assume (or hope) that
there is no internal connection between the two.

~~~
wcchandler
Last time I checked, NYSE internal trading is on a Savvis backbone while
nyse.com is on an Akamai CDN. I highly doubt there's _ANY_ connection between
the two.

------
derrida
No. The main anonymous twitter accounts have denied it and they suspect it is
a ploy to get people to use LOIC to arrest activists associated with
#OccupyWallStreet

~~~
irrumator
Ah, the real, canonical Anonymous then :)

------
schrototo
If they could do it, they would do it. There really is no point in announcing
these sorts of things.

------
wofser
Perhaps they can knock down the wibsite www.nyse.com for some time but thats
not a very big thing.

------
jrockway
I think you would need several very powerful bombs in order to erase the NYSE.
Even then, pretty much every firm that trades equities has an internal
database with tick-by-tick ask/bid information.

I don't understand all the hate for Wall Street. They are doing as poorly as
anyone else. Compare BAC's YTD share price:

[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1317844800000&chddm=74676&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NYSE:BAC&ntsp=0)

And take a look at it 5 years ago:

[http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1...](http://www.google.com//finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1317844800000&chddm=494615&chls=IntervalBasedLine&q=NYSE:BAC&ntsp=0)

~~~
pyoung
Bank of America isn't exactly part of Wall Street. When I think of Wall
Street, I think of the big (and not so big) investment banks.

While their stocks are(currently)down, and most of these banks are laying off
employees, I think the hatred stems from the fact that these investment banks
profited from the inflation of the housing bubble, and for the most part
walked away clean, despite the fact that their actions were borderline
criminal.

edit: Bank of America, is technically involved with investment banking,
however that is because they acquired Merrill Lynch during the collapse.
Before that, i believe that they were strictly retail.

~~~
jrockway
Bank of America owns Merrill Lynch, which is a pretty big investment bank.

------
thisisblurry
Attacking www.nyse.com !== 'erasing' the NYSE

~~~
cheez
I like that you used !==.

~~~
thisisblurry
It's the JavaScript developer in me peeking out :x

------
cbs
No. They're just a bunch of script kiddies. Ignore them.

------
nextparadigms
I thought it didn't sound like the way Anonymous would act, from the
beginning.

------
EGreg
It's tough being anonymous and set yourself apart from copycats. Actually the
best attack some agency can do against anonymous is keep spamming "anonymous"
videos to the point where there is so much noise that their message is tuned
out.

The thing is, if there really is no leadership, how does anyone even tell if
someone is "really" in Anonymous? Or if some video is "really" from them? Can
even members of Anonymous tell? Otherwise it's like github and forking, except
of idealistic concerns.

------
kleim
Ahahah! Wait, they really took this prank as serious?

------
unkoman
They just want attention. Which you just gave them.

------
localhost3000
queue the pixies

~~~
calebmpeterson
where is my mind?

------
caller9
Nope

------
seclorum
In this terrorism culture, what does this message sound like other than ..
terrorism?

~~~
sp332
In this terrorized culture, everything sounds terrifying.

